# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Bereken formule "min" als E1 gelijk is aan 0

## victor12345

Ik wil een berekening/ formule uitvoeren als een cel gelijk is aan nul met daar in verwerkt de formule van minimale waarde.

Dus

Bereken formule "min" als E1 gelijk is aan 0

Dus

Bereken {=Min(ALS(A1:D1>0;A1:14))} als E1 gelijk is aan 0

Deze berekening staat dan in F1

Zij bijlage Excel blad Victor

Victor.xlsx

----------


## Fotis1991

We have a "Non English" subforum here. So if you want to post in your lanquage you have to use that subforum.

In your yestraday thread i changed that for you. I'll do this time too. But pls next time to post in that forum.

----------


## victor12345

Thanks,

I think I understand what you try to tell me.

(it's funny a friend of my is called Fotis and is from Greece lives in Gorinchem and is born in 1991... greetings..

----------


## Fotis1991

I would like it very much :Wink:   but i didn't borned in 1991... :Smilie: 

So as you speak English, i suggest you to *take some minutes to read forum rules.
*
Rule 5 says:





> ..5. Don't duplicate threads. If you have posted the question in one forum, do not post it again in another forum. You are duplicating efforts. If you feel the thread is in the wrong forum and needs to be moved to another forum, PM a mod / admin to do it for you.



Just for this time(as you are a new member here), i'll close this one and you may continue to your other one.

Thread Closed.

----------

